# Suddenly Slow and sluggish mouse



## GorillazFAN06

I have a Logitech G9 gaming mouse and it has suddenly become slow and sluggish. I know about all the SetPoint sensitivity settings and had them all exactly where I wanted them and never touched a thing once I got them there. I played very well in FPS games due to my perfect sensitivity I had set. All of the sudden the mouse is very inaccurate, when I try to drag the cursor over a small icon for example, I will either overshoot it or undershoot it. The cursor makes predictable movements when I am trying to move it slightly. I have to drag and drag my mouse it seems to get the cursor to move in whatever direction I want it to. This problem happened a few years back on an old computer and the only way I was able to solve it was to get a whole other system. What could be the cause of this sudden slowdown? It just happened overnight, maybe something to do with installed updates by windows? I can't play games accurately or even click icons accurately and It's going to start driving me insane again, this is like a reoccurring nightmare. The only recently installed items I can think of were Utorrent (Removed now), an HP Blu ray player (Removed), and some windows update that made changes to "Windows LIVE" software. I really need some help I have reinstalled my mouse drivers and tried to use the basic windows mouse settings but they still feel laggy as well. HELP!


----------



## GorillazFAN06

Bumps


----------



## Dr. wOrM

You should try to uninstall the drivers again VIA Driversweeper. 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(Setup)_d1655.html
Then reinstall the newest drivers.
If that doesn't work. I would rollback the windows updates, or, if you have system restore use that and restore the pc to the most recent date. I personally have windows auto updates disabled, and never experience any 'strange' problems anymore.
Good luck mate!


----------



## GorillazFAN06

Dr. wOrM said:


> You should try to uninstall the drivers again VIA Driversweeper.
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/Guru3D---Driver-Sweeper-(Setup)_d1655.html
> Then reinstall the newest drivers.
> If that doesn't work. I would rollback the windows updates, or, if you have system restore use that and restore the pc to the most recent date. I personally have windows auto updates disabled, and never experience any 'strange' problems anymore.
> Good luck mate!


ok ill try that, if it doesnt work ill prolly reinstall my os.

Well the driversweeper doesn't do anything and crashes, my driver reinstall did nothing.


----------



## Dr. wOrM

hmmm... did you try system restore?? did you try rolling back or uninstalling the most recent windows updates? Im sorry i dont really know how to do this, so ull have to figure it out :tongue: 

I hope u dont have to reinstall the OS, but if you do good luck. The only other thing i would try, which is kindof a hassle is figuring out what brand and model your motherboard is via CPUID found here ---> CPUID . and try installing the latest drivers from the mobo's manufacture's website. I'm sorry im not much help. maybe the bump will get a moderators attention. 

good luck. :smile:


----------



## Tyree

GorillazFAN06 said:


> The only recently installed items I can think of were Utorrent (Removed now)


Anything from a Torrent download is subject for suspicion. My first guess would be malware or some other type of unwanted intrusion.
Revo Uninstaller is the most thorough uninstaller that I have found.
I would run Malwarebytes from Safe Mode and do a good general cleaning.


----------



## GorillazFAN06

Tyree said:


> Anything from a Torrent download is subject for suspicion. My first guess would be malware or some other type of unwanted intrusion.
> Revo Uninstaller is the most thorough uninstaller that I have found.
> I would run Malwarebytes from Safe Mode and do a good general cleaning.


Sounds like a good idea. I do have a Microsoft 2007 torrent download that I use quite frequently, I hope that isnt possibly the cause, even though I've had it forever and my mouse problem is quite recent.


----------



## GorillazFAN06

I ran a quick scan with malware bytes and found a trojan to my suprise. Malware bytes said it was removed but this didn't seem to solve my mouse issue. I am running a full scan as we speak to see if anything else turns up.


----------



## belladonnak

Hey good information guys ......


----------



## GorillazFAN06

belladonnak said:


> Hey good information guys ......


Thx for the pointless post with too many periods ......................................................................................................................................


----------



## GorillazFAN06

I've reinstalled my OS and it feels the same! Help!


----------



## dai

i just had the same problem in win7 64x sp1 with logitech

spent 2 weeks failed to find the cause

switched over to 32bit which was not a problem both installed

problem appears to have stayed with 64x

no problem in 32x but i don't have sp1 installed on 32x

i just rebuilt the computer made no difference

i did find newer driver at logitech to what i had installed but they did not help


----------



## shotgn

Right click your desktop and go to personalize

Then on the left click mouse pointers

Then click the pointer options tab.......How do you have it set?

I have win7 64x with a G9x....I only use setpoint software when I game. Then it defaults back to windows setting when I close it.


----------

